# Movie favorites



## cliedo (Jan 18, 2009)

I just watched Terminator 3 and wondered will someone make another terminator movie that will be one of the classics i.e. "Terminator #" that could go on forever. What do you think?


----------



## vermaden (Jan 18, 2009)

Terminator 4 is already in post-production state:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0438488/


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 18, 2009)

```
#!/bin/sh
...
if [ $terminator != 'Arnold Schwarzenegger' ]; then
  echo 'ERR: NO TERMINATOR'
  exit 1
fi
...
```


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 18, 2009)

I think it all boils down to:


```
movie = "Terminator";
i = 0;
while (PeopleWillingToPay(movie, i))
{
  Produce(movie, i);
  CashIn(movie, i);
  i++;
}
```


----------



## rodrigo (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't know this guy looks like just a young Schwarzenegger fork
http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3832646144/nm0452199


----------



## cliedo (Jan 19, 2009)

as long as the co-actresses look sexy and a plot evolves I am willing to watch it is on the things I pay for monthy lol I like the classics


----------

